

Ageing whales: Scars reveal social secrets - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30993208

======
pvaldes
well, short story: individual Cetaceans are, and were, identified with its
body marks. Nothing new here.

Is good to remember that Ziphiidae are not "whales", at least not the animal
what everybody imagine when thinking in a whale. Those are beaked whales, a
totally different kind of carnivore creature. To ilustrate the differences, if
whales where kangaroos, then the beaked whales will be tasmanian tigers. To
discover a long term relationship between social carnivores is very
interesting, but not so striking as the article says.

